# 300zx (86) dash lights all lit please help



## nitrohemi (Dec 2, 2004)

my 86 300zx dash lights are all turned on, I was told that my alternator was bad but will replacing the alternator make the lights go out? It started this when I took the battery out to start my chevelle and did not tighten the cables back enough when I installed the battery back.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

check the belt(s) first.

my 87 Maxima did the same thing, and what happened was the belt popped off.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Moved to Z forum.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Its your alternator or battery-- and yes they will go off when you change it

While youre at it why dont you change your alternator to the 90amp 92 maxima alternator

Instead of using the 70 amp stock Z alternator-- it works way better- you just have to use a different belt-(I got away with using the stock belt) with my lights on and stereo at full blast my car is still at 13.9 volts while im driving and at idle it drops to 13.1. Just make sure you reuse the capacitor between the positive and negative terminals.


----------

